# Cool Desert Sunsets



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Went out the other afternoon into an area where I typically see a ton of wintering deer. Didn't see much on the side of wildlife, but there was a cool sunset!


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Can't beat that! I have some family who come out here to visit from the midwest or east coast and they talk about how barren and ugly it is out here. I can't get enough of it, especially in winter. I get bored in the midwest without mountains and claustrophobic back east with all the trees. To each their own, I guess. But you can't argue with that picture. Nice work!


----------

